# the new 2007 Infiniti G45 Coupe concept



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

lol.....


http://img333.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1600x12809ib.jpg

http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1600x12806ha.jpg

http://img326.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1600x12803au.jpg


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

That's not real is it? 

Lol, somehow it reminds me of the s15.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> That's not real is it?
> 
> Lol, somehow it reminds me of the s15.


No it's not a real...it's a photoshopped G35 Coupe ..

Nissan/Infiniti has not released any Concept G45's


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

lets just bastardize a G35 + M45....w00t!!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think it looks pretty hot...


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah it's photoshop there a guy in superhonda who is very good in it, he also did it with evo mr. pretty nice.



http://www.superhonda.com/forum/showthread.php?t=223506


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the headlights and front end of the car looks like the new infiniti M


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like a 6-series competitor.

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I garuntee there isnt a member here who wouldnt rock it.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

its a PY50 Fuga/ M45 front end on a V35 chassis. very nice indeed :thumbup:


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

ak47m203 said:


> lol.....
> 
> 
> http://img333.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1600x12809ib.jpg
> ...


That is some hot shit. Whoever did that should send it to Nissan and request some compensation hahaha.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i just learned how to post pictures. so no more linky.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I miss the G20, they should resurrect that with AWD, lower tranny gears, etc. . .


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I would get one that is sweet the next G35 will be marketed as the skyline or will it still be called the G35 or will nissan have all three here the Z car Skyline and G35? I just hope that when the next GT-R comes out that the U.S gets an unmolested version not detuned for the american market.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea but you know it will. Unless Nissan USA ups the ponies a bit to peak buyers interest.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that's one hot chop.


----------

